# App Santé sur iPhone 5



## OOAntonOO (5 Janvier 2015)

Salut à tous, 

Je voudrais savoir (même si j'ai déjà une petite idée) si l'application santé fonctionne avec l'iPhone 5 ? Vu que l'appli ne me donne aucune donnée je suppose qu'elle n'est pas compatible avec mon iPhone car celui-ci ne dispose pas du capteur adéquat. Ce pendant j'ai un bracelet Nike Fuelband qui est repris dans l'application santé mais il n'y a aucune synchro qui s'effectue et je voudrais savoir si cela est normal car comme l'iPhone 5 ne dispose pas du capteur qui permet de donner les infos à l'application santé j'en déduis que c'est mon bracelet qui sert de capteur intermédiaire à l'iPhone vu qu'avec l'application Nike tout fonctionne normalement. 

Je vous remercie d'avance pour vos réponses.

Bonne Année !


----------

